# Αρχιμηνιά κι αρχιχρονιά κι αρχή καλό μας 2015



## nickel (Jan 1, 2015)

*Για το 2015

η Λεξιλογία εύχεται σ’ όλους τους φίλους της 

να σας συμβούν όλα τα καλά που σας έχουν περάσει απ’ το μυαλό

και κάνα-δυο ακόμα που δεν τα περιμένετε.​*



Θα πρόσθετα «αλλά να βγει το δικό μου κόμμα στις εκλογές» αν ήξερα ποιο είναι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 1, 2015)

Καλή χρονιά, χρόνια πολλά.
Χρόνια πολλά στις Βασιλικές και στους Βασίληδές μας !


----------



## SBE (Jan 1, 2015)

Καλή Χρονιά!


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 1, 2015)

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους, με αυτά που είπε ο Νίκελ (το κλέβω)! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## pidyo (Jan 1, 2015)

Ε, ας κλέψω κι εγώ τις ευχές του Νίκελ, πού να ψάχνει κανείς ζαλισμένος από το πιοτό και το φαΐ για πρωτότυπες ευχές. 

Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 1, 2015)

Ας προσθέσουμε κι αυτό, να βρίσκεται:


----------



## sarant (Jan 1, 2015)

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους! Αλάνθαστες οι μεταφράσεις μας, ανέφελες οι επιμέλειές μας, απρόσκοπτες και έγκαιρες οι αμοιβές μας :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2015)

Αμήν!

Κοιτάζω το χάρτη (#6) και αναρωτιέμαι: τα χρόνια, χρόνος, chronicle, chronology, chronometer, synchronous, όλα αυτά, μια οικογένεια δεν είναι; Γιατί μας έβαλε στους ανάδελφους;


----------



## daeman (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## daeman (Jan 3, 2015)




----------

